# Univega Klunker?



## Eisele1 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I was hoping for some info if anyone has it. My day has had this bike as long as I can remember, but I never really checked it out until recently. I have seen pics of similar univega with same parts but no info on if this bike is a factory bike of if someone made it look that way. Thanks!


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 5, 2019)

I have only ever seen a couple of these, this one looks like the others I have seen to the best of my memory, so I say that is the way it was delivered from the factory. Cool bike.


----------



## Eisele1 (Mar 5, 2019)

schwinnderella said:


> I have only ever seen a couple of these, this one looks like the others I have seen to the best of my memory, so I say that is the way it was delivered from the factory. Cool bike.



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Mar 6, 2019)

The bars probably aren't right, they would have been a cruiser bar. Its a strandie more than a klunker...search for Univega Gran Cruiser for pics/info.





Jason


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Mar 6, 2019)

Your stem looks like a tuf neck, or copy...which wouldn't have been stock either.


----------



## Eisele1 (Mar 7, 2019)

ItIsWhatItIs said:


> Your stem looks like a tuf neck, or copy...which wouldn't have been stock either.



Right on, thanks for the info!


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 7, 2019)

Cool bike...we carried Univega in our shop in the '80s - ours were distributed by Louisville Cycle and Supply. clean it and ride it!


----------



## dave429 (Mar 13, 2019)

Awesome. Nice parts!


----------



## Eisele1 (Jul 7, 2019)

I FINALLY got the bike in my possession. Just brought it home yesterday.


----------



## turbobret (Jul 9, 2019)

Eisele1 said:


> I FINALLY got the bike in my possession. Just brought it home yesterday.View attachment 1027258
> 
> View attachment 1027259
> 
> ...


----------



## turbobret (Jul 9, 2019)

If you ever decide to sell-I'd be interested


----------



## Eisele1 (Jul 12, 2019)

turbobret said:


> If you ever decide to sell-I'd be interested



I'm going to hold onto this one and ride it. But if I change my mind I'll let you know.


----------

